# cracking corner of newly tiled shower stall



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Something is moving, sinking, shifting ect... The fact that it is a new renovation before a sale smells like a problem. You might have a lot bigger things to look into. Can you seen under the floor joists? Just a couple ideas, Dorf Dude...


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

I think you are on the right track. Remove the grout and replace it with a good quality bath/kitchen caulk. Do not grout over the caulk. It will not stick. You should be able to find caulk that similar in color or at least similar enough that it will not be noticeable. If you can not find anything at your local hardware or big box store check your local tile suppliers.

There are a number of threads on this forum that will explain how to clean and prepare for caulking and how to make a nice clean straight line with the caulk.

Rege



Rege


----------



## jmuamy (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I've looked into it a little bit more. It looks like I will want to go with a silicone caulk to provide the best seal. And sanded caulk sounds like it might look best. Do you know if they make sanded silicone caulk? Thanks again!


----------



## Addicted (Apr 7, 2009)

RegeSullivan said:


> I think you are on the right track. Remove the grout and replace it with a good quality bath/kitchen caulk. Do not grout over the caulk. It will not stick. You should be able to find caulk that similar in color or at least similar enough that it will not be noticeable. If you can not find anything at your local hardware or big box store check your local tile suppliers.
> 
> There are a number of threads on this forum that will explain how to clean and prepare for caulking and how to make a nice clean straight line with the caulk.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:
Sounds like a winner.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm with Scott on this, *something* is wrong! 

Put all the caulk you want into it, the problem is still there if you cover it.

Look above the wall for a bearing point, look below for no support, and look under the tile for no fiber joint tape or a break in materials. Something's amiss......... Be safe, GBAR


----------



## jmuamy (Jan 17, 2009)

This bathroom is on the second floor with only an unfinished attic above it. Does that eliminate the possibility of a bearing point above?


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

jmuamy,

While something could be wrong the grout joint cracking on a corner is not the sign of a problem other than it should have been caulked instead of grouted. Even when properly installed the chance of a corner grout joint cracking is very likely. You can reduce the likelihood of the corner cracking by making the framing in the corner very stiff but doing so creates new problems. Think along the lines of the relief joints in concrete, the larger the "solid" area you create the more likely you will have grout cracks from expansion in addition to the normal movement in any structure which mostly shows up in the corners. It might make you feel better if you check one of the tile forums on the web. Many experienced installers will tell you to use caulk in corner joints.

Rege


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

RegeSullivan said:


> jmuamy,
> 
> While something could be wrong the grout joint cracking on a corner is not the sign of a problem other than it should have been caulked instead of grouted. Even when properly installed the chance of a corner grout joint cracking is very likely. You can reduce the likelihood of the corner cracking by making the framing in the corner very stiff but doing so creates new problems. Think along the lines of the relief joints in concrete, the larger the "solid" area you create the more likely you will have grout cracks from expansion in addition to the normal movement in any structure which mostly shows up in the corners. It might make you feel better if you check one of the tile forums on the web. Many experienced installers will tell you to use caulk in corner joints.
> 
> Rege


I agree 100%. Look closely in most bathrooms (especially in commersial buidings) & you'll find caulked corners, or cracks if not caulked. Sometimes you may not even notice because the installer did a great job of caulking. I would imagine most of the cracking is due to the fact that grout is intended *not* to stick to the front of tile.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Mar 4, 2009)

Corners need to be caulked. Cut out the grout and caulk. End of problem.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

It is very likely that the backerboard was not taped and "mudded" with thinset at the corner, which is a guaranteed crack point if that isn't done. 

The good news is that good bathroom silicone....Properly applied...Will probably solve the issue.


----------

